# Top weirdest items removed from stomachs of pets



## madmaximus (Jul 23, 2007)

So that is where my golf balls went...









Source: http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.htm...92&in_page_id=2

The top twenty list in full is:
1. Ten-inch tent peg
2. Christmas decoration (star shaped)
3. Kitchen knife
4. Alphabet fridge magnets
5. Man's wig
6. Ann Summers underwear
7. Bell
8. Fishing hook
9. Socks
10. Rubber duck
11. Baby's dummy
12. Golf balls
13. Coins
14. Balloons
15. Metal ball from a computer mouse
16. Shoe laces
17. Power ball
18. Corn on the cob
19. Needle and thread
20. Box of chocolates


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Add to that one pewter unicorn from a GSD!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Friend had a dog eat the majority of a Carhart jacket. I saw x-rays of the jacket's zipper in the dog's intestines. Pretty weird looking!


----------

